# Jean Paul Gaultier Haute Couture S/S 2011 x 91



## Q (17 Okt. 2011)

Models: Alana Zimmer, Andrej Pejic, Bojana Panic, Farida Khelfa, Frida Gustavsson, Georgina Stojiljkovic, Hanaa Ben Abdesslem, Joan Smalls, Julia Saner, Julia Schoenberg, Karolina Kurkova, Kate Somers, Katlin Aas, Kim Noorda, Kristina Salinovic, Lindsey Wixson, Liu Wen, Magdalena Frackowiak, Maria Kashleva, Milagros Schmoll, Monika Jac Jagaciak, Olga Sherer, Sigrid Agren, Thana Kuhnen, Yulia Kharlapanova




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Okt. 2011)

dankeschön


----------



## Felixxz2 (5 Nov. 2011)

Danke


----------



## küchenchef (11 Nov. 2011)

wow super vielen dnak


----------



## koftus89 (13 Sep. 2012)

einige äußerst eigenwillige kreationen. super post. danke vielmals.


----------

